

Ask HN: What web-hosted Source Control Service do you use? - adrianscottcom

Hi,<p>What source control service do you use?<p>Does it let you download all of your metadata in case you want to switch to another service or your own Subversion/CVS? I tried Github but it didn't let me download comment metadata, so decided to abandon that.<p>(I want to support group development for a new site in python/GAE, http://www.appenginecash.com/ )
======
frossie
I think you want to elaborate on your question. What comment metadata are you
talking about?

